# Weed ID? What is this in my SA?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

What is all this with the little yellow pieces on it? The green blades almost look tubular...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@bassadict69, yer post is now in the weed ID thread - cheers.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> What is all this with the little yellow pieces on it? The green blades almost look tubular...


It looks like it's just your St Augustine is putting on seed heads. Am I missing something else?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'll try to pull one once the rain stops...they just don't look like regular blades of grass.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

A couple I pulled...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You may want to share your images on a platform like PostImage since they aren't showing up. Here's part of the reason why:


```
[img]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/VsIj6vlg98Rg_vhe1v62nO1iN78tnJGPpl51Xr2IcUXwwhI89HJE75iQrvsfymry8CkG7DjrzFXYGiHCLUfWjjUV7mAeaF1WNfrofwV7GEa1Wd7CByuCvXKyKzsYKznO5iafUJqmff5XDJhTHq6SnIaf-UpuP_I8DNrMuSh9vUWvHX6FBTZ2Vab4tfhAcm9nhklxrWTQo_e-0v5lvZ6WDb6_OBVkyRhTmjdtvOMPM2ZEIMacSteclqbFWz0-G4i41jIBVf1GphHliAFMkHpARYI4-vrHOjlVz8dhhI8-ZScI07ovZZ5mK0lmHxeobNkU0_rbzb1vBnwlObNV6zMfj7kxuoVXx-qXvovhHWVKsCntNMdx_tGsbr0W2I2fRjHTlWGdP7h7aEDGgNpLi6iFZdbL1W-6OWx085MKDaYYWUNFow12EbRqUvsYCUFylCi837oEQEB1x1ZgAJ3iSoGvmTYfSrvFp8Qq8t2QzEWG49O_4YMptqcUY9wnJ1lFRrIhBnw77pNLiUJogb_EFUQAlAP7c2D21XuEpegEYicbWM3eFdCsJtjb1OVpJ0VJ_L-WN2gFvnPcXiZeiuUxo1qO0iB2ACYZmdJilcFMaA0Pe0_CVJr_FztqPpesgKs5Cnx22XE4eyMRVfYOg5yJa--Pvkk7dWlvaiqhwVEIF74IFGTeTaSXE7MLIWDGVwSW=w722-h541-no?authuser=0[/img]
```


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks DFW_Pilot


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@bassadict69 yep, just St Augustine seed stalks.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks...sure wish they were nicer looking in my yard! LOL!


----------

